# Frog legs. Nuff said!!



## firedog127 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am new here an I must post oak smoked lemon pepper frog legs. Throwem on next time you smoke. They only take about 45 min if fresh.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome to the fun.  Many good folk on here with loads of exlerience and willin to share.  Please stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself properly and add your location so that we can hopefully answer your question more effectively. Fried frog legs been a favorite of mine but never had smoked.  Guess that goes on the to do list.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome to the SMF Family...Never had a Frog Leg I didn't like. Smoked would have to be good too. You will have to post some Qview aka...Pics of the Legs or anything you smoke. In the begining the pics get held for review, so just hit Submit once. After you been around awhile they will come up automatically. Folks around here get Cranky if they don't get to See what you make. You'll start seeing a lot of this...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 18, 2013)

Firedog...noticed that this is your 1st post with us.  Would you please pop over to Roll Call and introduce yourself?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call

We will be able to give you a proper Welcome!

Kat


----------



## seenred (Jun 18, 2013)

Love me some frog legs, but never had 'em smoked.  Show us the Qview!

Red


----------



## hotpockets (Jul 24, 2013)

Being in France, I have always wanted to smoke frog legs like chicken wings but never got around to doing it. Im curious how yours turned out! Is this a yay or nay? Whats kind of wood did you use? Sauce?Q-view??


----------



## firedog127 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hotpockets said:


> Being in France, I have always wanted to smoke frog legs like chicken wings but never got around to doing it. Im curious how yours turned out! Is this a yay or nay? Whats kind of wood did you use? Sauce? Q-view??






I didn't get a chance to do a q-view. But I used oak wood and they turned out great!! An I Lu takes about an hour or so depending I the heat.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi there! Not sure why I'm just seeing this thread now, but I had to chime in, as I ADORE Frogs Legs, and usually grill them. Smoking them however is going on my list to do too! Great to hear of more fans of such. Cheers and Happy Sunday! - Leah


----------

